# Possible MAF sensor need replacing????



## 1999Max (Feb 6, 2009)

I have a 99 5 speed maxima and I've been researching on this forum along on other nissan forums and came to the conclusion that my MAF is going bad. When idleing my car sometimes does this hiccup thing but driving normal there are no problems. However, during high rpm's the car hesitates bad and sometimes makes this popping sound as if its backfiring. My check engine light is NOT on so I can't plug it into a computer to find an engine code. After reading other posts about the same symptoms, I think it is the MAF sensor. Any ideas?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I think it's a bad coil...you have a '99 and they are well known to have bad coils.

Since you don't have a code you can try pulling each coil, one at a time, and see if you can find the coil that is bad. You could also check each coil with a multimeter to see if one is registering incorrectly.
(though testing each for ohms has proven unreliable, fyi)


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

also is it high rpms(misfire) or is it hard acceleration(compression leak)?


----------



## 1999Max (Feb 6, 2009)

it's mainly under hard acceleration. If I gradually get to high rpms then it doesn't really do it, but if I give it all it's got then it decides to get pissed and start hesitating real bad and sputtering. Also it's now getting to where it will drop to about 400 rpms when I put it in N to slow down instead of downshifting.


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

i had a hard acceleration problem on my mitsubishi, it was my head gasket. i hope thats not the case for you. jeff is right it is possible for coils to go bad. ive also seen maf go out as well


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Just an fyi about the Maxima...head gasket problems are fairly rare. 

I'm willing to bet it's definitely the coils.


----------



## 1999Max (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm probably just going to buy coils and new sensor and just change out both of the possibilities that way I won't have to worry about fixing one right now then turn around in 3 months and have to fix the other one also. I appreciate all the help.


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

at the dealer they are about $1100 for coils and MAF.i can hook you up for $900. but that is still too expensive for what you are trying yo do. take your car to a dealer or a trustworthy mechanic and have them diagnose it. you wont spend as much.


----------



## 1999Max (Feb 6, 2009)

Aight I'll keep that in mind. I'll see what I can find out and do next week. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ladeedawdeedaw (May 2, 2009)

im having the same issue. is there any way to check the MAF sensor by looking at the bulb when you pull it or by checking it while its in the car?


----------

